# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Bốn thay đổi lớn về hạ tầng giao thông phía Đông Hà Nội

## phuong_hanh3112

*Những thay đổi về hạ tầng giao thông Gia Lâm cùng với sự xuất hiện của những đại đô thị đẳng cấp đã và đang thúc đẩy tích cực vào tiến trình lên quận của Gia Lâm, đưa khu vực này trở thành trung tâm mới sầm uất, phát triển tại phía Đông Thủ đô.*
 
 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh

 Bản đồ minh họa các thay đổi lớn về hạ tầng tại phía Đông Thủ đô

*Khởi công xây dựng nút giao Cổ Linh với đường cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng*

 Ngày 6/1/2020, nút giao kết nối trực tiếp đường Cổ Linh với cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng đã chính thức được Thành phố Hà Nội khởi công xây dựng với chiều dài gần 1,5km. Đồng thời, dự án nâng cấp hoàn chỉnh nút giao này sẽ có nhánh kết nối trực tiếp vào-ra đường cao tốc và đường đô thị song hành để đi vào đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park.

 Dự kiến hoàn thành vào năm 2021, nút giao được đầu tư hơn 400 tỷ này sẽ tạo điều kiện cho các phương tiện tham gia giao thông kết nối được thuận lợi, an toàn, rút ngắn hành trình và đồng bộ mạng lưới đường giao thông trong khu vực, phát huy tối đa năng lực giao thông kết nối của các tuyến đường Vành đai 3, cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng và đường Cổ Linh.

 Với riêng cư dân Vinhomes Ocean Park, đại đô thị nằm ngay kế cận đường cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng, nút giao trên sẽ giúp cư dân rút ngắn gần 1km so với lộ trình di chuyển hiện tại. Từ Aeon Mall đến đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park, thời gian di chuyển sẽ chỉ còn khoảng hơn 5 phút.
 
 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Hình ảnh minh họa nút giao Cổ Linh với đường cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng trong tương lai
*Vingroup đề xuất đầu tư xây dựng 2 cầu vượt qua đường Đông Dư - Dương Xá*

 Để tăng năng lực giao thông kết nối, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người dân đi từ đường đô thị song hành vào thẳng đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park và ngược lại. Tập đoàn Vingroup đang xin chủ trương đầu tư xây dựng thêm 2 cầu vượt tại ngã tư giao giữa đường Đông Dư – Dương Xá và tuyến đường song hành cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng, kế cận đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park.

 Trong đó, Đông Dư – Dương Xá là tuyến đường rộng 40m huyết mạch của Gia Lâm, vừa được thông xe vào tháng 1/2020. 02 cầu vượt khi được đầu tư sẽ hình thành trục giao thông hiện đại, phân luồng giao thông linh hoạt từ các hướng di chuyển qua ngã tư này.

 Đây không chỉ là điều mà hàng chục ngàn cư dân tương lai của đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park đang mong mỏi mà còn là tin vui chung đối với người dân thường xuyên phải lưu thông qua đây.

 “Chỉ trong một thời gian ngắn nữa thôi, hàng loạt dự án giao thông lớn sẽ được triển khai và hoàn thành. Chúng tôi rất phấn khởi trước các thay đổi tích cực này trước thời điểm sắp được bàn giao nhà tháng 4/2020”, anh Hoàng Duy – cư dân tương lai tại Vinhomes Ocean Park (Gia Lâm, Hà Nội) chia sẻ.

 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Liên tiếp được đầu tư về hạ tầng giao thông, thành phố biển hồ Vinhomes Ocean Park với điểm nhấn biển hồ nước mặn và hồ trải cát trắng ngày càng gia tăng sức hút trên thị trường địa ốc.
*Mở đường nhánh từ cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng vào Khu đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park*

 Tập đoàn Vingroup cũng sẽ triển khai đầu tư xây dựng 02 đường nhánh lên xuống cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng tại vị trí cổng vào Đại học VinUni. Đường nhánh này sẽ kết nối trực tiếp vào đại lộ 52m, trục giao thông huyết mạch của đại đô thi nhằm giải quyết nhu cầu di chuyển tới các tỉnh lân cận như Hải Phòng, Hải Dương, Hưng Yên của cư dân Vinhomes Ocean Park nhanh chóng và thuận lợi hơn.

 Theo quy hoạch, dự kiến năm 2025, thành phố Hà Nội sẽ đầu tư nâng cấp, hoàn chỉnh điểm kết nối này thành nút giao thông hiện đại.

 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Đường nhánh lên xuống cao tốc Hà Nội – Hải Phòng sẽ kết nối trực tiếp vào đại lộ 52m của dự án Vinhomes Ocean Park, kế cận Đại học VinUni vừa mới khai trương.
*Cầu Vĩnh Tuy 2 khởi công trong năm 2020 kết nối Hà Nội với trung tâm mới phía Đông*

 Nhằm tăng năng lực kết nối giao thông tới phía Đông Hà Nội, UBND TP. Hà Nội đã đề xuất và được Thủ tướng Chính phủ phê duyệt chủ trương đầu tư xây dựng cầu Vĩnh Tuy 2, thực hiện trong giai đoạn 2020 - 2022. Đây được xem là dự án cấp thiết, kết nối trung tâm cũ và mới, đồng thời, giảm tải lưu lượng tham gia giao thông ngày càng tăng cho cầu Chương Dương, cầu Thanh Trì.

 Cầu Vĩnh Tuy 2 sẽ được đầu tư công với tổng vốn 2.561 tỷ đồng trong thời gian từ 2020 - 2022, đặt kế bên cầu Vĩnh Tuy cũ, tăng tổng chiều rộng mặt cầu từ 19m lên 38m. Cây cầu này sẽ hoàn thiện toàn bộ đường vành đai 2 và tăng cường kết nối 2 bên bờ sông Hồng, tạo tiền đề hình thành chuỗi đô thị phía bắc Hà Nội.

 Về phương án tổ chức giao thông, cầu Vĩnh Tuy mới sẽ đảm nhiệm chiều từ quận Hai Bà Trưng sang quận Long Biên với 4 làn xe, gồm 2 làn xe cơ giới, 1 làn xe buýt, 1 làn hỗn hợp và dải đi bộ. Cầu Vĩnh Tuy cũ sẽ chuyển thành đường 1 chiều từ Long Biên vào trung tâm thành phố. Đây là giải pháp giúp dân cư hai Quận tiết kiệm thời gian di chuyển.

*Gia Lâm là khu vực có hạ tầng giao thông, đô thị phát triển nhanh nhất Hà Nội*

 Trong lộ trình gấp rút chuẩn bị nâng cấp Gia Lâm thành Quận, thời gian qua, Hà Nội đã phê duyệt và khởi công xây dựng nhiều tuyến đường huyết mạch. Cụ thể, thành phố đã triển khai 414 dự án trên địa bàn Gia Lâm với số vốn hơn 1.690 tỷ đồng. Năm 2019, đã khởi công xây dựng 75 dự án, hoàn thành bàn giao, đưa vào sử dụng 27 công trình, triển khai thi công 3 dự án đường giao thông hạ tầng khung, bao gồm: tuyến đường theo quy hoạch từ đường 179 đến đường gom cao tốc Hà Nội - Hải Phòng, đường đê tả sông Hồng từ Đông Dư đi Bát Tràng, cải tạo nâng cấp tuyến đường 179 đoạn từ Dốc Lời đến ngã tư đường 181.

 Những nỗ lực của chính quyền và doanh nghiệp đã tạo nên mảnh ghép quan trọng trong bức tranh phát triển tổng thể, đưa Gia Lâm trở thành một trung tâm mới sầm uất, phát triển của Thủ đô.

----------

